# Retrofit Folding mirrors and Electrochrome 313 430



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

I got my new mirrors in and i am preparing my self. I am thinking of making a video step by step.

I did FDL coding, but this will be my first FA/VO coding.

Need a bit advice. I read a lot already. From what i read psdzdata lite is enough.

I have the step by step for vo coding, but the last step i don't now whic ECU's i have to code option 313 (folding mirror) and 430 (Electrochrome) in to.

Could you guys help me out here?

These are my ECU's:

ACSM2
BDC BODY
BDC GW
DME BAC
DSC2
EGS
EPS
FLE
FLE
HU NBT
ICAM2
IHKA3
KAFAS2
KOMBI
PMA2
SAS
TBX
TPL
ZBE3


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I do not know the answer, but have you tried using TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool?: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749668

In the SVT-CAFD tab (2nd from bottom), you can load your SVT List, choose Series and Build Level, then Check Options (eg. 313 & 430) and push Calculate button. 
It will show you which ECU's are affected and how.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Another option is using this method http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=846557 generate FDLs for both FA variants and see what FDLs are different.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

I havent used cafd tool yet, but i am definetly going to look at it. 

What happens if i code it to more ecu's then necessary? 

Also does anyone know why some mirrors have 3 pins and some 5 pins. The ones i bought have 3 pin. Don't know yet how many my originals have. Haven't opened mine yet.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Some challenges. I didn't know how to get my mirrors of my car.. thought i have to get my doorpanel off first, but noo way. It seems they are mounted from the outside of the car. But i noticed, the dealer didn't mount my panel good. There was a slight rattle, it seems they broke one screw hole plastic thing. The screw was loose rattling a bit. Have to order a new part.

Anyway, my car has 5 cables in the connector and the new more advanced folding electochrome mirror has 3 ((.

First how is that possible? Can anybody explain this? Does this mean i have to find mirrors with 5 pins to be able to use, or is there a way around?
My mirror: 









New mirror:









Also how do i turn the electric folding mirror? I cannot get to the wholes . Does that mean i have to code the car first, put in the buttons and use the buttons?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mini said:


> What happens if i code it to more ecu's then necessary?


There are certain ECU's like DME with which you always want to tread lightly. It is always smart to keep backup and backup of backups. Any ECU you FA/ VO code will clear out any previously done coding. You can always use TM NCD / CAFD tool to compare the before and after to easily highlight changes/ differences. Then you can re-FDL code anything as necessary. And make sure not to hit the Code Default Values.

As far as 3 vs 5 pins, I am not sure. ISTA has wiring and replacement diagrams, but hopefully someone who knows and has done retrofit can answer.

Regarding folding, I have my mirrors coded differently than from factory. I rarely actually use the inside door button. My mirrors will fold by touching outside comfort access grooves as well as the curbside mirror folds down when car is in reverse.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Will have to look in to cafd tool how to compare. Don't know how it works. Is there a manual to it besides the voiceless video? 

Do i backup every ecu apart or is there a simple way to backup all at once? I just pushed save ones on fdl coding tab after loading fa and after read ecu also save. Is this enough? 

Does the mini also have grooves like bmw??? I didn't know that. Do you have different mirrors that have that function to go down when reversing? Or can it be activated for every mirror? 

Thanx!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mini said:


> Will have to look in to cafd tool how to compare. Don't know how it works. Is there a manual to it besides the voiceless video?


No Manual but really straight forward. By Tabs (see attachment):
1. NCD / CAFD: Read *.ncd files offline and easily search for function, viewing current settings as well as other options
2. NCD Compare: Load *.ncd files using Folder icons and then far right button initiates compare. You will get a popup showing Left vs right values which you can highlight and copy if you choose. It also highlights differences in the *.ncd trees in red and you can scroll up and down.
3. Decrypt CAFD: I do not really use.
4. FA / FP: viewer; tool has translator function which is nice as well so does not just list 430. It will show 430 Inter Exter mirror anti dazzle.
5. FA Compare: like #2, but comparing FA's.
6. FA-CAFD: You load individual ECU's *.ncd and can see how FA additions will affect.
7. SVT-CAFD: You load entire saved SVT file and see how FA changes will affect.



mini said:


> Do i backup every ecu apart or is there a simple way to backup all at once? I just pushed save ones on fdl coding tab after loading fa and after read ecu also save. Is this enough?


In E-sys: AFter reading SVT, you have two options. You can read entire vehicle or individual ECU's. For entire car, you right click SVT folder at top of list and choose "Read Coding Data." For individual ECU's, you reading coding data of just that one folder. With Vehicle Order/ FA and SVT's, you must hit the Save button to keep a copy. With *ncd files, they are automatically generated with Reading Coding Data process and found in your %Data/CAF folder.



mini said:


> Does the mini also have grooves like bmw??? I didn't know that. Do you have different mirrors that have that function to go down when reversing? Or can it be activated for every mirror?
> 
> Thanx!


I do not know if the mini has grooves. I have personally never owned or been in one before. In my 2013, I just had Comfort Access grooves on front driver and passenger doors. In my 2016 F10, I have them on all four doors. My 2016 F10 has 322 Comfort Access System, 430 Int/ ext Rr Vw Mirror w aut anti-dazzle, and 431 Int Rr vw mirror w aut anti-d. My 2016 F10 has 322 and 430. I coded ASP_BORDSTEINAUTOMATIK_DELTA in FRM for mirror to vertically rotate down towards curb when in reverse.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Almaretto, thank you kindly for taking the time to explain. I am going to dive in sunday in what you all explained now


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mini said:


> Almaretto, thank you kindly for taking the time to explain. I am going to dive in sunday in what you all explained now


Hope it helps. Good luck on your research. :thumbup:


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Hope it helps. Good luck on your research. :thumbup:





















I seem to be doing something wrong. I only get faults. What am i doing wrong? 
I tried every option. Nothing opens.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mini said:


> I seem to be doing something wrong. I only get faults. What am i doing wrong?
> I tried every option. Nothing opens


*Check your PsDz Location:*

Within the Ncd / Cafd tool, see settings Tab.
Within Tool directory, it can also be found by opening NcdCafdTool.exe.config in notepad

Make sure it points to correct location where you extracted Psdzdata


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mini said:


> I seem to be doing something wrong. I only get faults. What am i doing wrong?
> I tried every option. Nothing opens.


Were you able to get this working? If not...

Are you getting those Error messages right after you load file (eg. SVT.xml, CAFD *.ncd, etc)?
I noticed in the SVT-CAFD screenshot, no series or build level was chosen.

Are you running Windows XP? The tool requires Windows 7 or above and Net Framework 4.5. I am running Windows 10 Pro with Net Framework 3.5 and 4.6.

I have E-sys installed on C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys but my data is on D:\BMWInstall\Data\psdzdata. I now see that you have your data folder in your hard drive's root directory, unlike me, so that it unlikely to be the issue.

If you want you can PM your whatever files (eg. *.ncd or SVT file) with which you are trying to analyze and I can send the result back to you.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/158386685
A video says more


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mini said:


> A video says more


Psdzdata Lite vs full makes no difference when it comes to E-sys FA/VO and FDL coding or NCD / CAFD Tool. The important folder which is found @%\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd is the same in in full and lite. The difference only matters when doing things like flashing modules to upgrade I-step.

What does matter for the NCD / CAFD tool is that you must have *Windows 7 or higher and Net Framework 4.5 or higher. *

I ran a quick image search and your desktop looks like Windows XP. Are you running Windows XP? If yes, NCD / CAFD will not work. If you are not sure, you can run a simple command (image3)

From Control Panel\Programs\Programs and Features (window used to uninstall or remove programs), you should see something like "Turn Windows Features on or Off." 
You system may look a little different as the screenshots I attached are from Windows 10.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanx Almaretto. It's XP. I am going to find me a faster laptop with 7 or up.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mini said:


> Thanx Almaretto. It's XP. I am going to find me a faster laptop with 7 or up.


Alright. Mystery solved. :thumbup:

If you cannot find another Windows 7+ laptop to run the NCD / CAFD tool, the offer still stands to run any quick analysis. I would just need the input files in a PM and could send back result in text or words document.

Best of luck


----------

